# Which rear springs?



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

This year was my first year plowing with my 99 XJ. All I have to say is wow! Should have done this long ago. Anyways after putting 500lbs of ballast in the back it would hit the bump stops at times even with the air shocks at 90psi. I know it's leaf spring time and I do not want a lift over 1 1/2"- 2" at most. What leaf springs do you guys recommend as I do not want to replace the shocks again? I do tow my 14' boat, dual axle pop up camper, and a 12x6 utility trailer with electric brakes for firewood hauling during the off season.


----------



## redrunner (Nov 11, 2010)

Make yourself a ******* pack out the main leaf from the jeep and cut the eyes off the main leaf from an S10. I only used the jeep main for the eyes to attach it to the body then replace the remainder of the springs with the S10 springs pack. They work great and will give you about 2 inches of lift and never bottom out again!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Update!!!

Bought and OLD MAN EMU leaf and coil set off of craigslist for $50. Installation shall commence this weekend.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

There are three different OME leaf spring rates for the XJ Cherokee. $50 is a killer deal for the set.


----------

